# Tilt Birmingham - Speciality Coffee, Craft Beer and Pinball!!!



## Xpenno

The Birmingham coffee scene is a strange beast. There are loads of coffee shops to suite a whole variety of tastes from classic Italian style to speciality. The one thing that they all have in common is the not particularly coffee friendly Birmingham tap water. The water sits in the very soft category and as such it makes it really challenging to make tasty coffee and this is pretty obvious when you visit a lot of shops here. Much of the filter coffee is bland and espresso can be thin and sour.

I'm always on the lookout for a great coffee when I'm out and about in Brum so I was really excited when our very own @garydyke1 told me about a new place that was opening up here and not only that but he would be heading up the coffee section!

The place is called Tilt and it only opened two weeks ago. It combines speciality coffee by Origin with various guest coffees sourced from some cracking roasters both in the UK and abroad. Guest offerings so far have been from Brum's own Quarter Horse Coffee Roasters and Five Elephant in Berlin with Passion Fruit Roasters from that there up north, up next.

They've opted for a simple coffee menu offering espresso, a couple of milk drinks and filter. Each style drink has a safe option and something more adventurous. The safe option being aimed at those who prefer a more traditional style coffee and adventure bringing something a little different to the table. Finally, they offer a coffee flight where you can enjoy the same coffee 3-ways i.e. espresso, milk drink and a filter. Knowing Gary's love of coffee, great pallet and meticulous attention to detail I was expecting a lot on the coffee front, needless to say I wasn't let down. The rest of the guys there also really know what they're doing, actually I've not had a coffee made by Gary yet and they've all been delicious! They also have a selection of loose leaf tea and soft drinks if you're not into coffee.









After speaking to Gary about this new venture it was clear that the quality of the coffee drinks was not down to Barista skill alone. The coffee itself is all high quality. They have invested in quality kit, LM Linea, a pair of Mythos Ones for espresso and an EK for Brewed. They are using remineralised water for both espresso and filter and are using a different profile for each to optimise the flavour profiles. They are working with the roasters to ensure that coffee is roasted to complement the water profiles in the shop. This attention to detail all adds up to make the final beverage every bit as it could possibly be.









So the coffee is great but what about the beer? I've probably had a couple of dozen beers in there since it opened and I've never had anything I didn't like, in fact, the majority have been outstanding. I believe that one of the owners is a beer super geek and really knows his stuff, I can't argue with his taste, it's impeccable, and I can't wait to get back there this weekend!









I'm getting old these days and when I go out I prefer to be able to have a chat with my friends (yeah that's right!) without having to shout over loud music. I'm glad to report that Tilt has a relaxed vibe with an eclectic but very cool soundtrack that sits in the background so you can tune in and out of it at your leisure.

So we have delicious coffee, amazing beer and a great atmosphere, what else could make your day that little bit more interesting? Pinball of course! You don't see these machines about so often and in the digital age there's something really satisfying about the simplicity of a well-designed pinball machine that keeps you coming back for more. For me it really is the icing on the cake for this place!

It's probably fairly obvious by now that I really like this place but it's true, I can't get enough of it! I love my coffee, I love my beer, so the only downside is that it's not next door to my house. If you're in Brum and fancy a brew then do go and check it out, you won't be disappointed!

Check the guys out on twitter to hear about the latest goings on

https://twitter.com/Tilt_Brum


----------



## 4515

Sounds as good as it should be

I cant see the images in the post


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can't see images on tapatalk either







. Fingers crossed I'll be done a week in Friday to go to Tilt . Hopefully see @garydyke1 @Xpenno @urbanbumpkin


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sounds a great excuse. Looking forward to meeting up.


----------



## Phil104

I've just read one of the best reasons to go to Birmingham&#8230;ever (and yes, where have the pictures gone?).


----------



## Xpenno

I'll get the pics hard-coded, they're links from google images, they work on my browser so I thought I'd be ok.


----------



## jtldurnall

I'm based in the city centre so thanks for the heads up. Look forward to checking this place out.


----------



## garydyke1

Thanks for the write up ! Any forum bods who attend and buy a drink let yourselves be known and we'll sort you a cup of filter on us


----------



## hotmetal

Great write-up Spence!

Proper good coffee, real beer and pinball - What's not to like? I wish I lived a bit nearer to Brum. Sounds ace. Pinball brings back happy memories of a misspent youth. Like the idea of a coffee tasting flight too.


----------



## Xpenno

Back there again tonight for cake and beer, nom nom nom.... The Quince IPA was just a delight!!


----------



## risky

Sounds like the sort of place I'd like to live next door to!

Nice write up Spence, congratulations Gary on the new venture.


----------



## simontc

Sounds awesome. Next time I have to support someone to a new home in brum I'll try sack em off and get in for a good time!


----------



## garydyke1

We have some super tasty Passionfruit MCR coffee as guest right now. It's their seasonal espresso 100% Guatemala. Chocolate digestives in a cup ! Definitely our 'comfort' coffee.

From Origin we currently have a natural El Salvador , the 'adventure' option . Black Forest gateau in milk !


----------



## Mrboots2u

So spent more than a few hours here Friday .

Coffee was expected super nom - had the passion fruit guest espresso to start . Then he coffee fight of the natural el Sal. As Gary said chocolate digestives and went down well with cake too .

Then had the chance to cup some coffee that maxwell Colonna had roasted . Delicious .

Onto beer - I'm not a beer head but enjoyed all the stuff Gary's chose for me and also the rye whisky at the end of the night . Great coffee and company . Oh the pinball was fun too . If your in brum go check it out - it's top notch coffee i- made with care and passion by mr **** and super tasty beers too .































Oh i also learnt about Scotch egg risotto and some of Clive's sexual proclivities that made me blush

Great to talk nonsense with @garydyke1 @Xpenno @urbanbumpkin


----------



## El carajillo

removed


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Oh i also learnt about Scotch egg risotto and some of Clive's sexual proclivities that made me blush
> 
> Great to talk nonsense with @garydyke1 @Xpenno @urbanbumpkin


I think it was the high innuendo level of Spence's tales that were the root cause of this. Frankie Howard could have had an entire series of "Up Pompey!" from them.

An excellent evening.


----------



## garydyke1

So now I'm a Monday Friday kinda guy, doing the 7-4pm shift . We have a new barista starting Saturday , Carly, she's of Machina espresso fame









Passionfruit has nearly run out and there's a rumour we will be the first to be selling Colonna as guest , woop woop


----------



## froggystyle

You not at Hasbean any more?


----------



## DoubleShot

Nope and so much happier by the sounds of things!


----------



## aodstratford

Called in today and enjoyed two flat whites both expertly made - one chocolatey and one berryish. Also had a filter which was very light and tea like and clean. A few regulars called in and am sure there will be more in the future. Also had a small taste of their beers - very out there and different (don't expect them to be predictable). Thanks to garydyke1 who explained refractometers and extraction yields - something I will try when I get one of those Mythos grinders ! Look forward to calling again soon. Thanks


----------



## GerryM

Called in to Tilt today and enjoyed a flat white whilst my kids enjoyed the cookie dough cake, introduced my son to pinball which I hadn't played for over 30 years and it brought back memories









The chap flying the grinders and espresso machine was very friendly and took time to chat about the coffee, I look forward to dropping in the next time i'm in Brum and trying a flight of coffee which is mentioned in an earlier post.

Highly recommended if you are in Brum or passing through as it's only a couple of minutes walk from New Street Station.


----------



## jonbutler88

I popped into Tilt today on a day trip to Birmingham and found @garydyke1 manning the fort single-handedly! Had a coffee flight of the Guatamata El Limon from Has Bean, super clean as a filter in the Brazen, and a nice EK espresso and flat white (even though the Linea was on the fritz and only giving 7 bar). Was nice to put a face to a name, and geek out about extraction yields between customers. I'll definitely be popping in again and trying some of the beers on offer, it's very convenient and easy to find from New Street station.

Cheers Gary!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've only tried it the once but the results from the brazen is amazing. Really impressed with it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Oh yes and Gary has a major factor in that too. Espresso and beers are really good too.


----------



## unoll

Made a stop in Brum yesterday on the way from Chester to Plymouth and had to visit tilt. Me and Mrs both had passion fruit split shots and it has to be said they were some of the best coffees we'd had in a while. Sadly we couldn't have a beer as the choice was amazing. Tilt is definately worth visiting if you're in town and fancy a top knotch coffee. Pinball wise star wars was our fave.


----------



## Horses McFaddon

Had an espresso in their the other week. Absolutely fantastic. Had some good cake too!


----------

